# Bloating?



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

What would case bloating in mice? I noticed when checking on my mice tonight that some of my younger(2-3 months) mice in the buck and doe cages(thus, non-breeding at the moment) are looking bloated. I didn't notice it until today and I check on my meecers at least twice a day.

The only changes I've made in the last 48 hours is that I cleaned cages. I didn't really do anything out of the ordinary except to give them each a couple paper towels to tear up.

I did an Ivermectin treatment less then a month ago, so I'm pretty sure that parasites aren't the cause and the only big diet changes I've made is adding in a different type of dog food(I switch it up each time I start running low). Is there anything else aside from diet and parasites that might cause bloating? What can I do to help get rid of the bloating?


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Hmm... My first guess would have been internal parasites.. Otherwise unfortunately I'm not sure.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Is it possible that they could have parasites even after I've treated them with Ivermectin? I treated them less them a month ago and a month prior to that as well.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I would treat again, and if they don't improve, maybe try a different type of anti-parasite stuff.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

I guess it can't hurt to try. I'll give it a shot. Thanks!


----------

